# Photo tent TEST



## jaeger (Mar 7, 2010)

This is just a test. I know that I need some work here and I will post 
more pictures later.
I just want to see how they look on the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 7, 2010)

Interesting use of packing foam sheets.    It looke like the tent is effective in dispersing the light.  I don't see any hot spots.  You may want to lower the camera so the shot is more level with the pens.  Very nice pens.  I really like the grain pattern.


----------



## jaeger (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I used a white t-shirt for the diffuser. I think the material is to heavy and I am going to try a bed sheet next. I only have the light from the top, may need to change that. I am using a Nikon P90 Coolpix and I have a lot of settings to adjust as well. I plan to have a dedicated area for photos.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 8, 2010)

jaeger said:


> Thanks Dave. I used a white t-shirt for the diffuser. I think the material is to heavy and I am going to try a bed sheet next. I only have the light from the top, may need to change that. I am using a Nikon P90 Coolpix and I have a lot of settings to adjust as well. I plan to have a dedicated area for photos.



Yes, you need more front light and get level with the subject.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 8, 2010)

Download the users manual for your camera from Nikon.  You will need the serial number from the camera to download a PDF file to your computer.

Check the "White Balance", "Exposure compensation".  You can also post process the photos.


----------



## jaeger (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

No Box this photo.
The first 3 pens are gone*   ;-)*

Had to find another pen.


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 9, 2010)

If you get a white foam posterboard and cut a hole in it for the lens to it through, you will reduce reflections of you and the camera on your metal parts. Plus it will act as a reflecter.


----------



## capcrnch (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the foam!


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 20, 2010)

jaeger said:


> Thanks Dave. I used a white t-shirt for the diffuser. I think the material is to heavy and I am going to try a bed sheet next. I only have the light from the top, may need to change that. I am using a Nikon P90 Coolpix and I have a lot of settings to adjust as well. I plan to have a dedicated area for photos.


 
You may want to go to the fabric store and get some white rip-stop nylon to use as a diffuser. http://www.diyphotography.net/ has a lot of good info on lighting setups.


----------



## themartaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Use white shower curtains for tent.


----------



## KD5NRH (Mar 28, 2010)

themartaman said:


> Use white shower curtains for tent.



+1 on that.  Also, while you're in the WalMart home decor section, check over by the curtains.  I've got a white sheer that was fairly cheap and comes in handy when I want something lighter than the shower curtain liner.  Some of the curtains also make excellent backdrops for photos.


----------

